# Low idle in drive



## meandu (Oct 16, 2019)

Purchase used 2014 Nissan versa and after running ok I have engine light on. 

From day 1 the engine idle was bit around 600 to 500 rpm after warm up only in drive when stopped at stop lights and etc. Didn't take much consider at the time however, when weather got cold with lights and heater on at stop light car try to turn off and back on its own and engine light came on. Peopboy's code reading told me issue with transmission code P0755 which I quite dont believe its true code since it took him like 10min to read it.

I have unplugged throttle body connector and clean body and mass airflow sensor with cleaner and now the rpm's are bit high on cold but after warm up its still same in drive. 

I try to perform throttle body relearning but its hard to know if completed or worked. My symptiona are still same may be I should try it once more or so. 
1. turn on ignition wait 2sec.
2. off wait 10sec
3. urn on ignition wait 2sec.
4. off wait 10sec
Then
after 10sec or so
1. trun on ignition wait 3sec
2. press gas paddle 5x in 5sec
3. depress and wait 7 sec 
4.press gas paddle for 10 to 20sec release paddle and engine light continue to blink
5. trun off ignition for 2sec
6. start the car

Any suggestion please.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's the "idle air volume learning" procedure as taken from the FSM for a 2014 Versa:


----------



## meandu (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you. I'll try it once again. 
I also noticed that low idle only happens when the break is applied. If I stop at the light and use handbrake then there is no lo idle. This makes me think something with vacuum leak or most likely PCV value.


----------



## meandu (Oct 16, 2019)

I took the car in for free diagnosis, and was told that transmission range sensor is bad. So, i'll have to buy that and take back in shop for replacement. 
Error code was P0705 - Transmission Range Sensor Circuit malfunction (PRNDL Input)


----------

